# RTA Map Center -- Support > Bug Tracker >  link to reset password

## Lolamay713

Initial sign in was with temp. Password. Using android, used the link that was sent, but could not find reset password.

----------


## AZBuck

If you have forgotten your username or password, you can go here:

*https://www.roadtripamerica.com/foru....php?do=lostpw*

and  request to have your username emailed to you and to reset your password. When you fill in your registered email address, you will be sent instructions on how to reset your password.

Let us know if this is what you did previously, with no joy.

AZBuck

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

AZ Buck

I was able to confirm that OP member was able to login successfully.

Mark

----------

